# Uniform of the Day



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

My son had one of his Army buds stop by for a visit. He had his son with him, they wanted to feed the cattle with Ty in the morning. The problem was their attire, flip flops and work out shorts! I told them the were not dressed for the job.

Uniform IS: leather boots (lace-up or pull ons), denim trousers (I like Carharts), a pocket shirt, at least one pocket but two is better, a hat- straw when it's over 80 felt in the winter, driver gloves.

Dress like you are ready for ANYTHING and you will be!


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

azmike said:


> My son had one of his Army buds stop by for a visit. He had his son with him, they wanted to feed the cattle with Ty in the morning. The problem was their attire, flip flops and work out shorts! I told them the were not dressed for the job.


Maybe they need to see that other post on snake bite! (Flip-flops? Never owned a pair; never will!)

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

We're a bit more lax here.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No boots here in the summer in this extremely humid locale.....makes my feet burn thinking about it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I can't imagine feeding in flip flops.... You'd loose your 'shoes' in a second.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

What! Crocs are the perfect work shoe, even the Amish wear them here. My uniform changes several times a day. Most of the time in the summer it is shorts, sleeveless t-shirt and lace up work boots. The only three things I have found that I can't do in shorts is walk in a wheat stubble field (straw mites literally eat me alive), weld (although I don't know which is worse, sparks on bare skin or hot slag down the front of a 2 pocket denim shirt), or walk thru a barn of 19 week old tom turkeys.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

I will only ever wear work boots. Period. Doesn't matter the temp. I want that leather and steel toe / shank there at all times.

Also during lambing season if I go out to the barn to check on things in my relaxing clothes and good shoes there is always a new lamb that is in an emergency situation and I have to jump in the muck to help.

If I go out in my barn clothes / work boots everything is always good.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

haybaler101 said:


> What! Crocs are the perfect work shoe, even the Amish wear them here. My uniform changes several times a day. Most of the time in the summer it is shorts, sleeveless t-shirt and lace up work boots. The only three things I have found that I can't do in shorts is walk in a wheat stubble field (straw mites literally eat me alive), weld (although I don't know which is worse, sparks on bare skin or hot slag down the front of a 2 pocket denim shirt), or walk thru a barn of 19 week old tom turkeys.


The last sentenced intrigued/worried me, ( I personally do not have any knowledge in the raising of turkeys) have you personal been attacked by these creatures or have you been mistaken for one? hehe lol smiles


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thorim said:


> The last sentenced intrigued/worried me, ( I personally do not have any knowledge in the raising of turkeys) have you personal been attacked by these creatures or have you been mistaken for one? hehe lol smiles


Well, I have worn carhart jeans under carhart bibs just for protection. Very sharp toenails and they bite too. 9000 of them in a barn at 45 lbs a piece and you only make one mistake and you are dead. Usually use the buddy system the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

haybaler101 said:


> Well, I have worn carhart jeans under carhart bibs just for protection. Very sharp toenails and they bite too. 9000 of them in a barn at 45 lbs a piece and you only make one mistake and you are dead. Usually use the buddy system the last couple of weeks.


Never realized they were that vicious.... had a barred rock roster that was overly protective of the hen house every once in a while he'd launch himself from a perch, spurs slashing wings flapping got me the first time never let him get me a second time lol. I couldn't put him in the pot because he was my mom's favorite and I was a teenager....... though there were some marathon chases around the chicken yard when I'd side step his attack he's go sailing out the door lol


----------

